# Thackeray taking on Sachin.



## windchimes (Nov 16, 2009)

*www.ndtv.com/news/india/shiv_sena_to_sachin_stick_to_sports.php

I am fuming with anger.. Some one should stop these Thackeray's else Maharashtra
will ripped into 10000 pieces


----------



## lywyre (Nov 16, 2009)

Ya. I don't know what burns for Thackeray when Sachin says India first Maharashtra next. Same for every one; India first whatever is next. Sachin was asked the question and he responded and in a sensible and responsible manner.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

He also declared Sachin's been "run-out on the Marathi pitch."

hmm. I thought Sachin never played on Marathi pitch 

anyways, whatever these lunatics say, take it as mad man's  rants than anything else


----------



## amol48 (Nov 16, 2009)

What the hell man! This is too much now! Mr. Thackeray(s) if you are reading this 'Go F**k yourself!'


----------



## azzu (Nov 16, 2009)

What does Mr.Thackrey Think of himself ?
Get lost man..


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2009)

Koopa manduka


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 16, 2009)

It's best not to listen these mens


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 16, 2009)

tac!-!krey is the biggest as#ol3


----------



## rishitells (Nov 16, 2009)

Was this the day our freedom fighters died for?

What could be the more shameful thing than this, for Indians and the Indian Government. If these people do not love India, then they must be thrown out of India immediately, without a second thought.


----------



## vsrini40 (Nov 16, 2009)

It is really shame on every Indian. First it was Raj Thakerey against the SP MLA.
 Now the target is Sachin. Glad BCCI has given a fitting rejoinder to the Samna article


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

The same party Shiv Sena, under Mr. BT once was in power in Mah. It announced an award for P.L.Deshpande (famous playwright and poet). He refused to accept it. So they criticised him bitterly. After he passed away, these people came out on the streets to *fight* for him supposedly, to get the Pune expressway named after him. What hypocrisy. Politically driven BULL$h1T as usual. Sachin FTW! I fully support him.

This is specially for Mr. Thackeray and his party :

I AM AN INDIAN BEFORE I AM A MAHARASHTRIAN AND WILL ALWAYS BE SO WHETHER YOU OR YOUR MINIONS CHOOSE TO MAKE IT AN ISSUE OR NOT!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2009)

TBH, who gives a f**k anyway? Sachin will still be worshipped and idolized, no matter what Thackeray says. So why bother and be angry about it?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 16, 2009)

all of my marathi friends idolize sachin and this aint worrying them one bit


----------



## windchimes (Nov 16, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> So why bother and be angry about it?



See, i am sure 99% will be supporting Sachin except for those bunch of goons out there.
But, if none of the concerned are taking an action to stop these kind of people then what would be the fate of our country. I respect this country and am proud to say I am an Indian. 

And how much we should neglect these people..?? Just because they have money and a political party doesn't mean they can do anything they want,right? And it was so sad to see Karan Johar apologising to Bal Thackeray to get his movie running in theatres..( and the crime he did, because he used a term Bombay instead of Mumbai). Instead, proper legal action should've been taken. But no one dares to. What is wrong with us people?Time to stand up and say.. STOP IT M***** F******.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 16, 2009)

f**k all

i need low cost electricity for 24 hours
low cost internet 
better transport (see local train of mumbai)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2009)

why does this thackeray keep talking ****...
what was wrong in what sachin said....
this thackeray family is hopeless.. all of them should rot in hell


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 16, 2009)

hmm what next?Maharashtra should be declared a separate country..Most of the Thackeray's  seem to be narrow minded...they miss the big picture...


----------



## azzu (Nov 17, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> hmm what next?Maharashtra should be declared a separate country..


iam sure they'll start campaing soon ....


Ronnie11 said:


> Most of the Thackeray's  seem to be narrow minded...they miss the big picture...


they dont miss the big picture actually they dont know wat even big picture is


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

^Yeah, all they know is how to get publicity for the party. I think we should ignore this BS and that would kill their purpose. Out of mind fellas.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Nov 17, 2009)

thakkeray was once upon a time a respected political figure.. now as dead as the shivaji statue project.. no one gives a **** about what he says.. we maharastrians have grown out of his bullshit philosophy.. hez getting his well deserved kick in the behind in the current elections..


----------



## Rahim (Nov 17, 2009)

But one can't ignore his power to create tension and fighting and troubling the population. We may sit in our home and comment but ask those people who gets beaten and harassed by them.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 17, 2009)

simply put,only politics,nothing else


----------



## windchimes (Nov 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> But one can't ignore his power to create tension and fighting and troubling the population. We may sit in our home and comment but ask those people who gets beaten and harassed by them.




EXACTLY...And the question is why no legal action is taken against these USELESS CREATURES? Why no one is standing up? If a common man is doing it the'll get thrashed up
by their goons. I think the celebs and others personalitiies including Tendulkar should stand up united and shout it loud that "We are Indians" and "India is for all Indians"...  How long can we just stare at these lunatic acts?


----------



## kanishka (Nov 18, 2009)

these type of stupid issues makes indian economy slower and that is why we are far behind China!


----------



## eggman (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG!!! This is the limit!!
Saw an opinion poll in BANGALORE MIRROR asking "Do you think Thackeray is correct in commenting on Sachin's "Mumbai is for all" statement?"   And guess what 100% ppl said NO!


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

^The media is reflective of what the people want to say, but that again is a direct result of how the media portrays news to the people. For example, in Gujarat, many people are of the opinion that the riots were a correct thing done by the Modi Government due to subsequent positive coverage by the Gujarat media. However the national media opposed it furiously and hence most of the nation is against the riots.

Similarly, if Bal Thackeray's rants against Sachin were shown in a positive light by the media, then I doubt if the poll would be 100% for NO. Not all people think on their own accord, not all of them are opinion leaders. Most know only a part of what BT said (usually it is the Mumbai before India bit) and have made their judgments based on that.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^The media is reflective of what the people want to say, but that again is a direct result of how the media portrays news to the people. For example, in Gujarat, many people are of the opinion that the riots were a correct thing done by the Modi Government due to subsequent positive coverage by the Gujarat media. However the national media opposed it furiously and hence most of the nation is against the riots.
> 
> Similarly, if Bal Thackeray's rants against Sachin were shown in a positive light by the media, then I doubt if the poll would be 100% for NO. Not all people think on their own accord, not all of them are opinion leaders. Most know only a part of what BT said (usually it is the Mumbai before India bit) and have made their judgments based on that.


Good point...


----------

